# [SOLVED] Spooler Subsystem App has encountered a problem



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

I kept getting a message "Spooler Subsystem App has encountered a problem and needs to close". My HP laserjet printer didn't work and I couldn't reinstall it. I read a thread and found this link to microsoft http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324757 it seemed to fix it, I was able to reinstall my print drivers and successfully printed a test page. I then went back to printing out a PDF file and I then get the same message "Spooler Subsystem App has encountered a problem and needs to close" any ideas on how to put a stop to this. I need to be able to print these PDF files.:4-dontkno


----------



## MrToon (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Spooler Subsystem App has encountered a problem*

Turns out the fix did work, the file was bad & I just needed a reboot.


----------

